# Need help in choosing 3d FHD TV



## elenec (Jan 15, 2014)

Dear All,

Please suggest me 3D FHD TV with below requirements

1) good PQ
2) decent 3D
3) Budget max 85K
4) play all media from USB/thro Wifi or LAN
5) screen size : 40" to 42"

Regards


----------



## Minion (Jan 15, 2014)

elenec said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please suggest me 3D FHD TV with below requirements
> 
> ...



get Sony KDL-40W900A


----------



## elenec (Jan 15, 2014)

Minion said:


> get Sony KDL-40W900A



Can you provide price and place where i can buy?

any other opinion in 42"

regards


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2014)

which 3D active or passive?


----------



## Minion (Jan 16, 2014)

elenec said:


> Can you provide price and place where i can buy?
> 
> any other opinion in 42"
> 
> regards



You can get it from Snapdeal
Here is the link
Sony Bravia KDL-40W900A 3D Smart LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com



Zangetsu said:


> which 3D active or passive?



I think its a active 3D.


----------



## elenec (Jan 16, 2014)

hi 

i am looking for passive 3d TV,Please suggest


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 16, 2014)

Get Sony W800A. Choose your best fit

Good Luck


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2014)

elenec said:


> hi
> 
> i am looking for passive 3d TV,Please suggest



if passive 3D then LG LA6200

if picture quality,high contrast then Sony W Series


----------



## elenec (Jan 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> if passive 3D then LG LA6200
> 
> if picture quality,high contrast then Sony W Series



thanks for reply, can you provide details sony w series  models which i can buy.

what abt 3d on sony models


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2014)

elenec said:


> thanks for reply, can you provide details sony w series  models which i can buy.
> 
> what abt 3d on sony models



sony passive 3D is no where near LG passive 3D
so choose wisely

have a demo in showroom before buying


----------



## Cpt. Price (Jan 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> if passive 3D then LG LA6200



+1 to this


----------

